# Recordings of Schumann's Kinderszenen



## adriesba

What recordings of this piece do you like?


----------



## annaw

Kinderszenen played a very important role in getting me to love solo piano. It's a lovely work. I really like Argerich's DG recording and Horowitz's 1962 Sony recording (although I like all later recordings Horowitz did as well).


----------



## Handelian

Horowitz of course, Argerich, Perahia,


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

I have a few different ones. The one I like best is by Peter Schmalfuss (no, I didn't make up the name).


----------



## Chatellerault

Horowitz and other men did a great job of course but my favourite are two women:

Maria João Pires (recorded in 1984 for Erato)
Guiomar Novaes (recorded in the 1950s)


----------



## Josquin13

Among older recordings of Kinderszenen, my 3 favorite versions are from pianists Clara Haskil on Philips, Guiomar Novaes, and Vladimir Horowitz on Columbia/Sony (but not so much his later DG recording).










From the digital era, I've most liked the recordings by Nelson Freire on Decca, Ivan Moravec on Nonesuch from 1987 (now reissued in the new "Portrait" box set by Supraphon), but also his earlier Kinderszenen for Supraphon, and Maria João Pires on Erato.

Freire: 



Moravec: 



Pires: 




Historically speaking, the Kinderszenen recordings by Clara Schumann's students are essential listening, as well (despite that they were recorded very late in their careers): such as by Adelina de Lara, Fanny Davies, and Carl Friedberg. Of these, Friedberg's Kinderszenen has the best sound:
















Apart from Clara Schumann's students, there is also an excellent old recording from pianist Maryla Jonas that is worth hearing, too:


----------



## Mandryka

adriesba said:


> What recordings of this piece do you like?


Le Sage; Moravec - an old Nonsuch LP; Marila Jonas. Maybe Natan Brand too. Le Sage the best easily available one with good sound that I've heard. Jonas very special for me.


----------



## flamencosketches

I really like Claudio Arrau on Philips.


----------



## shadowdancer

Nelson Freire on Decca


----------



## adriesba

flamencosketches said:


> I really like Claudio Arrau on Philips.


Is that the one that has a lot of background noise?


----------



## flamencosketches

adriesba said:


> Is that the one that has a lot of background noise?


Not to my ears.

Edit: See for yourself:


----------



## vincula

Beautiful pieces indeed. I really love Annie Fisher's Schumann, even though many great ones have already been named. I've got Arrau's and Horowitz too, which I revisit on a regular basis.

Regards,

Vincula


----------

